
Wish List: 8 Ways to Improve Google Maps - wumi
http://mashable.com/2008/07/03/ways-to-improve-google-maps/
======
pmorici
This guy doesn't strike me as particularly bright. He is basically enumerating
features of Google earth.

~~~
PieSquared
Agreed, but I wouldn't say it that way. Who knows, he might be lurking here.
And I wouldn't say that in person.

